# Cuervo bitey bitey bitey...



## Australe (Mar 2, 2009)

So Cuervo has been home for a week now, I've tried to handle him everyday for at least 20 minutes for the past 4 days. He does really well. He'll step up from finger to finger to finger over and over again. He'll sit on my finger and preen himself. When hes sitting on our shoulder he grinds his break, which means hes comfortable right? He chirps a little bit here and there. He chews on my hair when hes on my shoulder too, which I don't mind. But anytime I try to touch him to pet him or scratch him he bites me and squawks, he comes out of his cage pretty well, he might only try to bite me once or twice (not hard) as my hand is comming toward him but doesn't give me a hard time stepping onto my finger.
Is this just a baby thing with all the biting? Hes 7 weeks old now. I don't pull away when he bites me, I try to just act like hes doing nothing. Is there anything I could do? Or am I doing everything I can and he'll eventually stop? I'm trying not to expect very much from him right now, but I sure would like to not keep getting bitten.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Australe said:


> I don't pull away when he bites me, I try to just act like hes doing nothing


You're doing everything right so far. Start holding him under your chin and giving him scritches -Ziggy use to try and bite until he realized what fingers are good for.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

It is good that you are not reacting. Mabey distract him with millet when you are trying to show him that scritches are a good thing. Some tiels don't like scritches but in time Cuervo might enjoy them.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

He's doing so well in other areas. maybe the best thing to do is not try to pet or scratch him just yet. That way he will have more trust in you. He's telling you he doesn't like it right now. He will probably loosen up with time and just hanging out with you.


----------



## Australe (Mar 2, 2009)

Well now its been 6 days later... the biting is almost down to nothing, most of the time if he is 'biting' its him just putting his beak on me and squawking. He is getting more comfortablel with me petting him for a bit now. We leave his cage door open all of the time when we are home, he's in the living room. Today is the first day he seems to want to be with me. He'd jump down from his cage and walk across the floor to me, as soon as I put my finger down to him he'd hop right on. I put him on my shoulder from there and he starts to preen and make small chirping noises, like alot of small chirping noises. When I put him back on the platform of his cage he only stays there maybe 5 minutes before hes down and at me again, he can't fly at all. The lady that bred them clipped all of his flight feathers. If he does any flying its about a foot off the floor and backwards, I feel so bad for him. 
Anyway, I think we are finally making headway. Hes not a food oriented bird though. Hes not interested in taking food from us at all, no matter what it is.


----------

